# New to the State and looking to paddle!



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Check out this forum Home for a bunch of boaters in your area. You could also head up to the Poudre this weekend for the Colorado Whitewater weekend Colorado Whitewater - Poudre Weekend!


----------



## Vando (Jun 13, 2013)

Come to aspen, and I can how you through slaughterhouse, castle, narrows, frying pan, a bunch of fun stuff! It'll be fun!!!


----------



## pgchan (Jun 6, 2013)

awesome. How much longer does all this stuff run? You guys have a different season out here.


----------

